# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  La médisance Al-ghiba الغيبة مقال باللغة الفرنسية

## ابو البراء

الغيبة La médisance Al-ghibaAu nom d’Allah, le Miséricordieux le Très Miséricordieux
Louange à Allah nous Le louons et lui implorons aide et pardon. C’est auprès de Lui que nous cherchons refuge contre les vices et méfaits de nos actes.
Je  témoigne qu’il n’y à point de divinité à part Allah, l’Unique et sans associé, et que Mohamed est son serviteur et prophète Paix et salut sur lui.
La médisance est un fléau qui s’est répandu largement dans la communauté musulmane ainsi que dans le monde entier, plus personne ne ce fait confiance, des critiques et des moqueries ont fait des ravages entre les hommes et les femmes, ce fléau qui a détruit la fraternité qui doit exister entre chacun de nous, car le musulman est le frère du musulman. Notre prophète Paix et salut sur lui nous a appris que les musulmans sont frères, le médisant ne doit pas rompre le pacte de sacralisation de son frère ou sa sœur musulman, selon Abou-Hourayra qu’Allah l’agréer, le Messager d’Allah Paix et salut sur lui  a dit: «Tout le Musulman est sacré pour le Musulman: son sang, son honneur et ses biens.» Rapporté par Mouslim 
La signification de la médisance
Dire du mal de quelqu’un qui est absent ou citer les défauts de quelqu’un absent sans qu’il soit obligé de les dévoiler.  Rapporté par El-Asfahani  
La médisance (Al-ghiba), c’est de dire de ton frère ce qu’il n’aimerait pas entendre, soit en citant les défauts de son corps, sa religion, son comportement, sa richesse ou ses enfants, sur sa femme, ses gestes, ses énervements ou toute chose qui fait du mal, soit avec la parole ou le geste.  
Rapporté par El-San-aani 
L’interdiction de la médisance dans le Coran
Celui qui médit quelqu'un vient de commettre un acte interdit par notre religion l’islam, Allah a comparé celui qui fait la médisance à celui qui mange le corps de son frère mort.
Allah a dit : « ô vous qui avez cru ! Evitez de trop conjecturer (sur autrui) car une partie des conjectures est un péché. Et n’espionnez pas ; et ne médisez pas les uns des autres. L’un de vous aimerait-il manger la chair de son frère mort ? (Non !) Vous en aurez horreur. Et craignez Allah. Car Allah est Grand Accueillant au repentir, le Très Miséricordieux. » Sourate 49, verset 12
Allah a interdit de penser du mal de son frère le croyant, car il est obligatoire de penser envers son frère le musulman croyant que du bien. Allah a interdit de s’espionner, de chercher les défauts des musulmans et musulmanes. 
Ne suivez pas les défauts et les erreurs, laissez le musulman vivre tranquillement protégé, et occupez vous de vos défauts, rentrez chez vous et pleurez sur vos péchés.   
Certaines traditions (âthars) rapportent que le jour de la résurrection, on présentera à celui qui a médit son frère le cadavre de ce dernier et on lui imposera de le manger en lui disant : « Mange-le, mort, comme tu l’as mangé vivant.»
Ibnou Abass qu’Allah l’agréer a dit : « Allah a interdit de médire (yaghtabe) le croyant comme il a interdit de manger une bête trouvé morte. » 

L’interdiction de la médisance dans la Sounna    
Le prophète Paix et salut sur lui a été interrogé sur la médisance alors qu’il en parlait et il dit : « La médisance consiste en le fait d’évoquer ton frère à propos de choses qu’il détesterait (voir révélées). » Les compagnons lui dirent : « Qu’en penses-tu si ces choses sont avérées chez mon frère ? » Le Prophète Paix et salut sur lui  dit : « Si ce que tu dis est avéré, alors tu as médit à son propos. Mais si ce n’est pas le cas, alors tu l’as diffamé. »  Rapporté par Mouslim
Le mensonge (la diffamation) consiste à dire des choses sur ton frère qui n’existe pas.
Allah dit au sujet du mensonge : « Et ceux qui offensent les croyants et les croyantes sans qu’ils l’aient mérité, se chargent d’une diffamation et d’un péché évidant. » Sourate 33, verset 58
Le prophète Paix et salut sur lui a mis en garde sa communauté contre ce fléau et a donné ces derniers conseils lors de son dernier sermon du dernier pèlerinage (Houjatou Al wadaa) pendant lequel il a déclaré : 
« &Ocirc; gens! Quel jour sommes-nous ?
Un jour sacré, ont-ils répondu.
Sur quelle terre sommes-nous ?
Sur une terre sacrée.
Quel mois sommes-nous ?
Un mois sacré. 
Il dit Paix et salut sur lui : « Votre sang, vos biens et votre honneur sont sacrés comme sont sacrés votre jour-ci, votre terre-là, et votre mois-ci. » 
Après l’avoir répété trois fois, il a levé ses yeux au ciel pour s’exclamer : « &Ocirc; Allah ! Ai-je transmis ? &Ocirc; Allah ! Ai-je transmis ? » Rapporté par Mouslim
Il a uni la médisance avec le sang et les biens des musulmans avec la sacralisation du pays (Mecqua), du mois (Mouharram) et du jour (Arafat). 
Selon Abou Saïd Al-Khoudri le Messager d’Allah Paix et salut sur lui a dit: «Toutes les fois que le fils d'Adam se lève le matin, tous ses organes blâment sa langue d'une façon humiliante. Ils lui disent: «Crains Allah dans ton comportement à notre égard car nous dépendons tous de toi: si tu es sur le droit chemin, nous le sommes aussi; si tu prends la route tortueuse, nous la prenons avec toi.» Rapporté par Al-Boukhari et Mouslim 
Ibnou Qayim dit : « les membres disent nous faisons partie de toi, notre survie et notre anéantissement dépend de toi.»
Mouad Ibn Jabal qu’Allah l’agréer demanda au Prophète Paix et salut sur lui : « &Ocirc; Envoyé d’Allah serons-nous jugés pour nos paroles ? Le Prophète lui répondit : « ô ibn Jabal ! C'est la moisson de la langue qui le plus souvent jette les gens dans l’enfer.» Rapporté par Al-Tirmidi et Ibnou-Majata.
Al-Moubarekfoury donne une explication sur la moisson de la langue : « L’apostasie (koufr), la médisance, le mensonge, la calomnie, l’insulte, la vulgarité, etc.….. » 
Et d'après Sahl Ibn Saadine As-Saaidi le Prophète Paix et salut sur lui a dit : « Celui qui me garantit ce qu'il a entre ses mâchoires et ce qu'il a entre ses jambes je lui garantis le paradis.» Ce qui peut être interpréter de cette façon : « Celui qui me garantit (le bon usage) de ce qu'il a entre ses mâchoires (la langue) et de ce qu'il a entre ses jambes (le sexe), je lui garantis le paradis.» Rapporté par Al-Boukhari et Mouslim
Et dans un autre hadith rapporté par Al-Tirmidi on n’a questionné le prophète Paix et salut sur lui sur la chose qui fait rentrer le plus en enfer il dit : « la bouche (médisance) et le sexe (zina).»
Abou Moussa qu’Allah l’agréer rapporte : « Je demandais : &Ocirc; Envoyé d’Allah Paix et salut sur lui, quel est le meilleur des musulmans ? » Il me répondit « Celui dont les musulmans sont à l’abri (Des méfaits) de sa langue et de ses mains.» Rapporté par Ahmed 
Le prophète Paix et salut sur lui n’a pas dit ce sont ceux qui font la prière nocturne, ceux qui partent tout les ans au pèlerinage ou la oumra ou ceux qui partent au djihad mais il a dit : c’est celui qui ne fait pas de mal aux musulmans.
Sofiane Ibnou AbdAllah qu’Allah l’agréer rapporte: «J'ai dit: «O Messager d’Allah Paix et salut sur lui, Parle-moi d'une chose me mettant à l'abri de l'erreur». Il me dit: «Dis: «je crois en Allah, et reste sur la bonne droiture.» Je dis: «O Messager d’Allah Paix et salut sur lui, Quelle est la chose que tu crains le plus pour moi?» Il saisit sa propre langue et me dit : «Celle-ci.» Rapporté par Al-Tirmidi
Certains pensent qu’un petit mot, un petit geste ou une petite grimace pour désigner quelqu’un n’est pas méchant ni important mais le prophète l’a interdit. La mère des croyants Aicha qu’Allah l’agréer rapporte: «Je dis au Prophète Paix et salut sur lui : «Je ne te citerai de Safiya (sa coépouse) que tel défaut (et elle fit signe de la main qu'elle était petite)». Il me dit: Tu viens de dire une parole qui, si on la mélangeait à toute une mer, elle changerait son goût et son odeur.» 
Elle dit encore: «Je lui ai imité une fois la démarche de quelqu'un.» Il dit: «Je ne voudrais à aucun prix imiter les défauts de quelqu'un.» Rapporté par Abou-Dawoud et Al-Tirmidi
Les causes de la médisance
1-la haine, la méchanceté envers un frère ou une sœur.  
2-la  mauvaise fréquentation, pour qu’il soit accepté dans un groupe il médit ou il écoute leur médisance. Le fait de leur dire : ce n’est pas bien ce que vous dites ! Lui fait peur de se faire rejeter par le groupe donc il accepte cette situation qui est dangereuse car celui qui écoute la médisance est considéré comme celui qui l’a fait.
3-la vanité, l’ostentation et l’orgueil, rabaisser les autres en disant par exemple : le frère intel est un ignorant, sa compréhension est faible et son vocabulaire est médiocre.
Les trois points sont rapportés par El-Ghazali (ihyaa ouloum edinne)
4-l’ennui, le vide.  
5-la jalousie, la moquerie.
Les méfaits et les dégâts causés par la médisance
1-le châtiment sur la terre 
Le prophète Paix et salut sur lui a dit : «&Ocirc; vous qui croyez avec vos langues sans que la foi ne pénètre votre cœur, ne médisez pas les musulmans et ne recherchez pas leurs points faibles. Celui qui recherche les points faibles des musulmans, Allah  fera courir un scandale autour de lui, et le dénoncera dans les recoins mêmes de sa demeure.»  Rapporté par Abou-Dawoud
2-le châtiment dans la tombe 
D’après Ibnou Abass : le prophète Paix et salut sur lui passa devant deux tombes. Il dit : « Certes, ces deux là reçoivent le châtiment et ils ne sont pas châtié pour grand-chose, l’un des deux pratiquait la médisance et l’autre ne se préservait pas des projections d’urine (lorsqu’il faisait ses besoins).» Rapporté par Al-Boukhari
Al-khattabi explique le hadith que ces deux qui reçoivent leur châtiment pour grand-chose car   personne ne leur a imposé à le faire donc ils pouvaient s’abstenir.»
Qatada a dit: « le châtiment de la tombe sont trois tiers : un de la médisance, le deuxième la calomnie (Al-Namima), le troisième celui qui ne se protége pas des projections de l’urine.»
3-le châtiment en enfer
Le prophète Paix et salut sur lui nous a décrit ce châtiment lorsqu’il a fait son voyage nocturne (isra et miaraj). Le Prophète, Paix et salut sur lui, a vu des gens avec des ongles en cuivre se griffer leurs visages et leurs poitrines. Lorsqu’il demanda L’ange Jibril qui ils étaient ? Il lui dit : « Ce sont ceux qui mangeaient la chair des gens (médisance) et les déshonoraient. » Rapporté par Abou-Dawoud - El-Albani l’a 
classé dans les authentiques de Abou-Dawoud
La complicité de celui qui écoute la médisance
Celui qui écoute à une discussion qui est concentré sur la médisance d’une personne, il n’aura  aucune excuse devant Allah le jour du jugement, car il a participé à ce péché. 
Al-kourtoubi dit : « celui qui fait partie d’une discussion ou il y a un péché qui est commis et il ne les désaveux pas alors il participe à ce péché. »
Omar Ibnou khattab qu’Allah l’agréer a dit : « si vous voyez un homme divulguer les honneurs des gens, vous ferez quoi ? Ils disent : on craint sa langue, il dit : il est mieux pour vous que d’être témoins ou complices. »
Défendre l’honneur d’un savant ou un frère 
Mon frère, ma soeur tu dois aimer les oulémas car c’est les héritiers des prophètes Paix et salut sur eux, il est obligatoire au musulman de les défendre lorsque celui-ci est critiqué par certains frères qui pensent avoir atteint le sommet de la science et le niveau pour répondre, ils passent leurs journées a écouter des cassettes et a vérifier s’il y a des erreurs ; ensuite ils se font un plaisir en les propageant au milieu d’ignorants comme eux,  ils disent c’est du jarh wa tahdil, qu’Allah les guides. 
Voici une réponse pour eux du cheikh Salah Al-Faouzaane : c’est de la médisance. 
Mon frère Défend les honneurs des oulémas et de tes frères et sœurs, ne laisse pas ces groupes de gens faire la fitna, écoute ce que  le prophète Paix et salut sur lui a dit : « Quiconque prend la défense de son frère lorsque l’on dit du mal de lui, Allah éloignera son visage de l’enfer le jour du jugement. »  Rapporté par Ahmad et Al-Tirmidi.
Ibnou-Massoud qu’Allah l’agréer a dit : « quelqu’un qui entend la médisance sur un musulman et prend sa défense, Allah le récompensera par cet acte d’un grand bien dans cette vie d’ici bas et le jour du jugement.»
Le repentir de la médisance
La médisance est un grand péché, elle fait partie des droits des humains, le repentir doit être sincère et   ne sera pas valable qu’avec ses quatre conditions.
1-arrêter immédiatement de commettre le péché
2-avoir un remord sur le passé
3-la volonté de ne plus recourir à la médisance 
4-demander le pardon à la victime, si tu n’as pas la force de lui dire, si elle est absente ou décédée à ce moment là tu fais beaucoup d’invocations en demandant à Allah qu’il lui pardonne.
N’est pas considérer comme de la médisance 
Les six cas qui suivent :
Et oui certains vont être ******* de lire ce titre je vous le dis tout de suite calmez vous ! C’est vrai, il est autorisé de faire de la médisance mais seulement dans six cas et ce n’est pas pour se distraire, le prophète Paix et salut sur lui l’a bien précisé l’honneur du musulman est sacré.
1-subir une injustice
En expliquant à un  juge les détails d’une injustice subie, d’une trahison ou une corruption
Allah dit : « Allah n’aime pas qu’on profère de mauvaises paroles sauf quand on a été injustement provoqué. Et Allah est Audient et Omniscient. » Sourate 4, verset 148
2-le droit de se renseigner 
L’homme qui veut se marier doit se renseigner sur sa future épouse ou l’épouse pour son futur époux, donc il va devoir prendre connaissance des qualités mais aussi des défauts de celui ou celle-ci. Une femme est venu se renseigner auprès du prophète sur Abou jahl et Mouawiya qui sont venu l’a demandé en mariage, le prophète Paix et salut sur lui l’a informé que Abou jahl  frappe les femmes à la moindre erreur et que Mouawiya est pauvre……le hadith.
3- avertir
Avertir un musulman pieux de la méchanceté, de l’égarement et de la perversité de son nouvel ami, car la fréquentation d’une personne de bien est semblable à celle d’un vendeur de musc (parfum), soit tu humes le parfum, soit tu le reçois en cadeau, soit tu l’achètes. Si tu fréquentes le dévoyé c’est comme ci tu  fréquentais un forgeron qui brûle tes vêtements et chez qui tu respires de mauvaises odeurs. 
4-devoiler le dévergondé
Exemple : un homme qui boit de l’alcool est ne respecte pas les personnes de son quartier, il est permis de dévoiler son dévergondage.
Omar ibn khattab qu’Allah l’agréer a dit : « le pervers n’a pas droit à la sacralisation(Hourma).» 
On questionna Al-Hassan : « est-ce que citer un homme égaré qui montre sa perversité est une médisance ? Il répondit : non. »
5-demander une fatwa (avis juridique)
L’exemple de Hind fille de outba, qu’Allah l’agréer, est venu se plaindre auprès du prophète Paix et salut sur lui de l’avarice de son époux et si elle pouvait prendre de l’argent de Abou-Sofiane, sans qu’il le sache ; le prophète Paix et salut sur lui l’a autorisé à prendre la somme suffisante pour elle et son fils. 
6-Demander de l’aide pour mettre fin à un mal
L’exemple du cas de Omar Ibnou khattab qu’Allah l’agréer  qui est passé devant Othman Ibnou Affan qu’Allah l’agréer en lui faisant le Salam mais ce dernier ne lui répondit pas, Omar alors parti voir Abou-Bakr qu’Allah l’agréer  et lui raconta ce qui c’était passé, ce dernier parti voir Othman pour les réconcilier.   
Les remèdes contre la médisance
Le musulman doit s’éloigner des endroits de la médisance et se protéger de ce mauvais comportement et pour cela il doit avoir :
1-la piété d’Allah et la pudeur envers Lui
Allah dit : « Ou bien escomptent-ils que Nous n’entendons pas leur secret ni leurs délibérations ? Mais si ! Nos Anges prennent note auprès d’eux. » Sourate 43, verset 80
2-pense que tu seras le seul perdant lorsque tu n’auras plus de hassanates car tu les as offertes à celui que tu as médis.  
Selon Abou-Hourayra, le prophète Paix et salut sur lui a dit : Savez-vous qui est le ruiné ? « Ils dirent : « Le ruiné parmi nous, c'est celui qui n'a pas d’argent (dirhams) et de biens. » Il dit : 
« Le ruiné parmi ma communauté est celui qui viendra le jour de la résurrection avec la Salat, le jeûne, et la Zakat, il viendra aussi avec des insultes contre celui-ci, accuser celui-là de dévergondage, spolier l'argent d’un autre, répandu le sang de celui-là et frapper un autre. On répartit ses bonnes actions entre ses victimes et si elles ne suffisent pas à le racheter auprès d'elles, on prend de leurs péchés, on les jette sur lui et il est ensuite jeté en Enfer.» Rapporté par Mouslim Savez-vous qui est le ruiné ? Ils lui disent : Le ruiné d'entre nous  
3-pense à tes défauts et occupe toi de les corriger et fais attention Allah peut t’éprouver avec les défauts des autres personnes que tu médis.   
4-fréquenter les gens nobles et pieux et s’éloigner des mauvaises fréquentations.
5-lecture dans les biographies des pieux, des oulémas et contempler leurs bons comportements,
6-corriger ton âme jusqu'a ce qu’elle arrête la médisance.
7-demander le pardon 
Sofiane ibn Ouyayna a dit : « la médisance est plus importante auprès Allah que la fornication et de boire du vin, parce que la fornication et boire du vin sont des péchés entre toi et Allah, si tu te repenti Allah acceptera ton repentir, par contre la médisance Allah ne la pardonnera pas, que lorsque la personne te pardonnera. »
Ibn Mouflih a dit : « invoquer Allah pour la victime est mieux que d’aller lui demander le pardon, car le prévenir va aggraver la chose et faire disparaître l’amitié et l’amour qu’ils y a entre eux …..Et c’est l’avis des salafs. »      
Moujahid a dit : « le pardon pour celui dont tu as mangé sa chair (la médisance) est de dire que du bien de lui et invoquer Allah pour lui. »
Ibnou Al-Moubark : « le repentir de la médisance est de demander pardon à la victime. »
Il dit aussi : « si tu médis un homme ne lui dit pas mais demande le pardon auprès d’Allah pour lui. »  
Le mot de la fin 
Allah dit : « Et ne poursuis pas ce dont tu n’as aucune connaissance. L’ouïe, la vue et le cœur, sur tout cela, en vérité, on sera interrogé.» Sourate 17, verset 36
Allah dit: « II ne prononce pas une parole sans avoir auprès de lui  un observateur prêt à l’inscrire.» Sourate 50, verset 18
Saches que tout musulman et musulmane est tenu de préserver sa langue du bavardage et du commérage sauf pour dire du bien pour la communauté.
Le silence est recommandé selon Abou-Hourayra qu’Allah l’agréer le Prophète Paix et salut sur lui a dit: «Celui qui croit en Allah et au jour dernier, qu'il dise une bonne chose ou se taise.»  
Par conséquent, il incombe à tout musulman et toute musulmane d’éviter la médisance et de se conseiller mutuellement, Allah l’Exalté a dit : HARRAM alors obéis lui , soumet toi à ton Seigneur, ne divulgue pas le secret des musulmans et des musulmanes, protége les défauts de ton frère ou ta sœur, Allah te protégera ; ne suis pas les défauts et les erreurs des oulémas, des douaates, et des étudiants (talabates ilm), protége les, ne sois pas un maillon de la fitna , ne sois pas un destructeur, sois réformateur (mouslih) ,construis, informe,conseille,explique, guide, réconcilie ,aide, défend…….Allah relèvera in chaa Allah ton degré dans le paradis.
Voila je termine ce modeste résumé sur la médisance, j’espère qu’il nous aidera tous à comprendre la gravité de ce fléau et je demande à Allah qu’Il accepte nos actes, nos paroles, et nos œuvres. 
Si  je me suis trompé c’est de ma faute et celle du chaytane et c’est j’ai réussi c’est grâce à Allah Le tout Puissant qui ma donner la force.      
Paix et salut d’Allah sur notre prophète Mohamed le bien aimer ainsi que sur sa famille et qu’Allah agréer ses compagnons et tous ceux qui ont suivis son chemin jusqu'au jour dernier. 
«Retiens ta langue, que ta maison te suffise et pleure sur ta faute»

Amine Ibnou Mohamed HADDADI
Jeudi 5 Rabii Al Awal 1429 H - 13/03/2008
http://www.merathdz.com/play.php?catsmktba=1568

----------

